# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  All Good Things Must Come to an End - Slow chat ending

## Brad Jones

Today is the last day for this slow chat. If you had a question, get it in now. 

We'll be closing the forum the end of today. The forum will still continue to be here, but in a view-only capacity. You should feel free to continue any unresolved discussions in the main forum areas.

Of course, we want to thank the Microsoft product people for taking the time to answer questions this week! I know a few lurk around the forums at times, but it is good to have had the opportunity to for them to step up and take questions head-on.  

Brad!

----------


## Brad Jones

Now closed. Thanks everyone!

----------

